# Webseiten mit Photoshop erstellen



## marino (26. April 2004)

Hallo, ich habe versucht eine Lösung zu mein Problem über die Suchfunktion zu finden, aber leider bin ich nicht sehr erfolgreich gewesen.
Ich habe mir eine Homepagevorlage gekauft und habe ein psd File bekommen. 
Danach habe ich die Seite in Photoshop bearbeitet und als HTML Datei abgespeichert. Das war auch kein grosses Problem. 
Jetzt meine Frage:
Ich möchte auf der Seite die Menüleiste nicht immer neu laden sondern nur die Inhalte. Früher habe ich sowas dann mit einem Frame gelöst. Leider hab ich das in Photoshop nicht gefunden. Dann hab ich es im Dreamweaver machen wollen, aber dann sieht die Seite nicht mehr so gut aus (alles verrissen) 
Wenn man auf Link1 drückt möchte ich, dass der Inhalt in der Mitte geladen wird und nicht, dass die Seite dann immer neu geladen wird ( mit allem drum und dran) Wer kann mir einen Tipp geben? (Hoffe, dass man alles so versteht, wie ich es meine  )

Vielen Dank um Vorraus
Marino


----------



## layla (26. April 2004)

Sowas nennt man ein Iframe. Wurde hier schon sehr oft besprochen such mal danach. Mit Photoshop kann man das auch nicht machen sondern in HTML.

Hab mir jetzt das Template angesehen. Du musst es natürlich vorher auch noch Slicsen bevor dus als HTML speicherst.
Darf man fragen wieviel man für so ein Template zahlt?


----------



## marino (26. April 2004)

*darf.....*

man, sowas kostet ca. 30 Euro. Du wirst jetzt bestimmt sagen....boah, da kann man ja richtig Geld mit machen, aber ich denke mal, der Markt ist voll davon.

ich werde die Slices jetzt mal ziehen und im Board nach IFRAME suchen. Sollte ich nicht weiter kommen, melde ich mich noch mal.
Gruß
Marino


----------



## zirag (26. April 2004)

Hi

Hier wurde schon viel über iFrames disskutiert , und ich habe sie auch benutzt , doch habe ich dann gemerkt , dass sie *nur* vom IE richtig dargestellt werden , und da immer mehr Leute sich abwenden vom IE würde ich keine iFrames empfehlen , mach lieber ein MainFrame ( das untere ) und ein TopFrame ( oben mit der Navi ) 

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (26. April 2004)

Also erstens möcht ich mal sagen dass 30€ ziemlich viel für so ein "billiges"
10 Minuten Layout ist. Find ich ehrlich gesagt nicht richtig.

Das mit dem IFRAME geht wie schon gesagt in HTML. Du slicest dir deine
Page in Photoshop oder IR zurecht und öffnest danach den Dreamweaver
oder sonst ein WYSIYG Editor.
Danach kannst du das Bild bzw. den IFRAME Slice entfernen und den IFRAME
Code hinterlegen (du hast ja sowieso nur einen einfarbigen Hintergrund #FFFFFF).


----------



## marino (26. April 2004)

*dann.....*

würde ich mich auch für einen MainFrame entscheiden. Aber leider weiß ich auch nicht genau, wie das geht. ich bin nicht sehr fit in HTML codes.  Die Frames habe ich früher immer in Dreamweaver gemacht und es auch gut hinbekommen. Da man bei Dreamweaver aber keine HTML programmierung machen muss, hab ich es auch nie gelernt. 

@~SpArGs~
ich gebe Dir Recht, dass es für dieses Layout zu teuer wäre, ich musste aber einiges aus dem Layout löschen um es hochzuladen. Es ist noch einiges mehr drin. Normal würde ich sowas auch selber machen, aber mir fehlt leider die Zeit dazu.


----------



## layla (26. April 2004)

Naja finde nicht das man damit viel Kohle machen kann. Für 30€ schalt ich Ps garnicht ein.

Wegen Top Frame und Main Frame nach aussagen hier im Forum ist das aber auch nicht Perfekt.
Und ich hatte mit Mozilla noch nie Probleme mit Iframes.
Du Kannst es noch so machen das dein Mittelteil sich einfach an die länge des Textes auf jeder Seite anpasst und einfach jedesmal eine neue Seite geladen wird.


----------



## da_Dj (26. April 2004)

Es gibt auch welche die kosten 300€ und weitaus mehr, dementsprechen gut sehen die aus und da ist dann nicht nur eine psd dabei . Allerdings ist selber machen immer noch am besten wenn man es hinbekommt, so hat man halt volle "Kontrolle"


----------



## Consti (26. April 2004)

mmh, zu iFrames kann ich wohl was sagen:

Ich hab auf meiner neuen HP auch iFrames benutzt. Hab alles per Hand gecoded - so ziemlich gibts acuh von der W3 nix zu beanstanden. Opera zeigt die iFrames genauso an, wie es sein soll.

Hab aber auch eine Page von einer Freundin mal angeguckt, in Opera - da klappts nicht. Opera öffnet dann für jeden Link eine neue Seite. Der Fehler liegt allerdings nich bei Opera, sondern eher darin, dass ihre HP nicht ganz sauber gecoded wurde. Da Opera nicht so einen guten Parser hat (naja, gut in dem Sinne, das er viele Fehler überspringt) - find ich auch ganz gut so, kommen halt in Opera Fehler zustande - im IE allerdings nicht.

Denke, es liegt daran, wie es geschrieben wurde, und nich das es generell nicht klappt.
Bis jetzt hab ich nur gute Erfahrung mit meinen eigenen iFrames gemacht.!


----------



## da_Dj (26. April 2004)

Habe selbst in einer Seite einen Iframe und da gabs weder im IE noch im Firefox Probleme. Allerdings geht die Zielgruppe auf Leute die grösstenteils keine Ahnung von Rechnern haben [Partyseite für Partygeile, die Saufen lieber als sich den Rechner sauber zu halten ] und da ist der grösste Teil IE User [laut statistik ist nur ein verschwinden geringer Zugriff mit einem anderen Browser gemacht worden und das war ich selbst  ]


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (27. April 2004)

Dann könntest du aber auch PHP zum Einsatz bringen :-]


----------



## marino (27. April 2004)

*hm....*

Die Diskussion die da in Gang gekommen ist, ist ja interessant. Soviel Anspruch hab ich allerdings garnicht an meine Seite. Die halbe Nacht habe ich mal versucht herrauszufinden, wie ich so einen IFrame oder auch einen anderen Frame einzubauen. Bis jetzt bin ich aber noch nicht so ganz da hinter gekommen, wie es geht.
Was ich möchte, dass die Navigation und auch der Fussteil auf jeder Seite vorhanden ist und auch nicht mehr neu geladen werden muss. Die Mitte (Frame) soll dann immer neu geladen werden. Im Dreamweaver hab ich jetzt mal so einen Frame gemacht und es funktioniert auch. Ist halt ziemlich viel Handarbeit.
Mein Gedanke war halt, wenn man schon in PS eine Seite erstellen kann, dann muss es auch eine Möglichkeit geben, dass man so einen Frame einbauen kann. Aber da hab ich mich anscheinend getäuscht. Man soll halt auch keinen Brief in Excel schreiben  
Gelernt hab ich allerdings auch sehr viel darüber und das ist ja auch was wert.

Viele Grüße
Marino


----------



## marino (27. April 2004)

*hab....*

noch was vergessen. Das Forum ist echt super, man findet sehr viel Fachwissen hier. Macht weiter so....


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (27. April 2004)

Wieso viel Handarbeit? Ist ja nur eine Zeile:


```
<iframe name="main" src="welcome.htm" width="480" height="300" frameborder="0">
```
Die Grösse und Breite muss natürlich deinem Slice angepasst werden
denn du ja in Photoshop erstellt hast :-]


----------



## layla (27. April 2004)

Viel Handarbeit ist ein Iframe nicht wenn man weiß wie es geht.
Aber ich empfehle immer http://www.selfhtml.org dort findest du alles was du brauchst.
Und eigenltich sollte man bevor man großartig mit Photoshop Webseiten erstellen anfängt, HTML lernen.
Ich hatte mal für 2 Leute hier ein Tutorial zu Iframes geschrieben aber weiß net wo ich das hingetan habe. Falls ich es finde schick ichs dir.


----------



## marino (27. April 2004)

ich geb Dir ja Recht, dass man über das, was man macht auch Bescheid wissen sollte. Aber wie oben schon gesagt, haben wir ein Template gekauft und ein PSD File bekommen. Du weißt doch bestimmt, wie sowas ist. Da gibt es mehrer Leute, die eine Homepage machen wollen und einer kauft sie, der hat aber keine Ahnung davon. Und dann kommt ein andere der dann sagt: ah, du machst doch sowas, mach doch mal schnell...... und schon hat man was an der Backe, dass man garnicht will. 

Wenn Du die Anleitung finden würdest, wäre ich Dir echt sehr dankbar. Auf Selfhtml werde ich auch mal mein Glück versuchen. Finde dort bestimmt etwas.


----------



## layla (27. April 2004)

Hab alles abgesucht leider nicht gefunden. Werd aber wieder eines schreiben weil wie ich gemerkt habe ein immer wieder kommendes Thema.
Bei Selfhtml einfach mal über Quicksearch nach iframe suchen.


----------

